

Ask HN: Would anyone be interested in a search engine specifically for code? - zpoley

I often use google to find source code documentation like method signatures, identifier spellings, or usage notes. This results in:<p>1) doing a google search 
2) selecting the page to go to 
3) finding the content on that page.<p>The goal is to cut the steps down to just a search that returns example method signatures or identifiers matching the search query with the options to click through to the page for more information. It would also be a goal to selectively index well made sites and cull all the junk that google returns.<p>It's very basic right now and doesn't have a great deal of content indexed, and is not fast, but I'm curious if this would be useful to anyone else, or what other features might make it more useful, or if everyone is just happy using google, or their IDE.<p>Here are some example queries that the site has results indexed for:<p>* "python glob"<p>* "jquery ajax request"<p>* "c printf"<p>* "html dt"<p>The url is http://codeandtools.com.<p>There are VIM style shortcut keys for navigating results. j/k - up/down, i - expand info section, v - open selected in new tab, / - new search.<p>I've been using it mostly in Chrome.<p>Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thanks HN!
======
drKarl
What about

<http://www.google.com/codesearch>

~~~
vitovito
This and <http://koders.com/> (which apparently acquired ohloh.net, which has
project search of its own) are the first two hits when you do a Google search
for "code search."

------
stephenou
I'd really love Google to accept characters like < or } in their normal search
query. Makes it convenient for code snippet search.

~~~
shadowpwner
Yes! Special characters please.

------
zpoley
clickable: <http://codeandtools.com>

------
mgkimsal
How does it compare to krugle?

